# Please help! I need some positive stories of success to keep me going!



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I would really appreciate anyone posting stories of a positive BFP as I feel so completely and utterly low.

We had a failed round of ICSI with the Lister in December.  We have now moved to the ARGC to discover that on top of my husbands low sperm count and high % of abnormal sperm and my low AMH, I also have immune issues.  I have had to postpone IVF because they discovered that I have TB so cannot take the Humira injections.

I know that there are couples in much much worse circumstances than us but I just feel so stressed and depressed.  I can't sleep at night.  I cry all of the time.  I don't see any of my friends who have babies or are pregnant (which has really limited my social life).  And I have had to give up my job as they would not support me and allow me to have time off for the IVF appointments.

If you have a positive story of achieving your BFP after a difficult journey I would really love to hear it.  It would help me to feel so much more positive.

Lisse xx


----------



## VWilko (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi lisse

Unfortunately I haven't achieved that elusive bfp yet but have suffered 2 ICSI failures. Just felt compelled to reply and say I'm thinking of you.

I had me level 1 tests done prior to tx 2 but they say they are ok so I'm now debating on paying to get the level 2s done.

Wishing you every success xxx


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Every situation is very different but I am now 14 weeks pregnant after a surprise natural BFP and all is well.

To cut a long story short...my problem is irregular (sometimes non-existant) ovulation. My periods stopped for 4 years in my early 20s only to return very irregularly. DH was never tested.

I didn't get married until I was almost 34. After that it took 8 months to get pregnant - only to miscarry.  After that I was not ovulating at all for ages and then very irregularly (if you trust OPK). GP was not helpful at all. PCT don't fund IVF after the woman's 35th birthday and so she was just not keen to investigate at all.  She suggested that I might have premature ovarian failure and even if I do ovulate the eggs are poor quality hence the miscarriage.  DH and I thought about IVF privately but I just didn't want to pay to be told all that again.  Even if they could have made me ovulate there was no guarantee that my eggs were any good - the miscarriage was so traumatic that I just couldn't face it. We agonised for ages over what to do.  Eventually we had planned to go on a lovely holiday in July and then start the adoption process.  

I was still doing OPK etc. but no idea why? Think I was still in a bit of denial. In fact the month I fell pregnant the OPK had almost got positive and then went very light only to go almost positive again a week or so later. I was so frustrated that I stopped testing and just resigned myself to the fact that I wasn't going to ovulate.  I started to get early pregnancy symptoms, but then again that was nothing new!! I tested just to stop myself obsessing. I said to myself that I would do a test, it would be negative and then I was going to treat myself to that bottle of wine we got at Xmas...anyway, we still have that wine.

After the initial shock and excitement (and disbelief) I was then frantic with worry that I would miscarry again.  I had a private scan at 12 weeks and the NHS scan this week and everything is going great.  I will be 36 in June.

A friend of mine who I know through an outdoor activity group, had 2 failed IVF cycles (not sure what she had) only to fall pregnant naturally at 41!!! She now has a healthy baby boy.  She had IVF after trying for several years without success - no idea if she has any fertility problems though.

Another friend (work colleague) had all sorts of issues from a blocked tube to endometriosis (?mild) and an ovarian cyst. She had a 'laparotomy' on NHS with a view to starting IVF but then fell pregnant naturally.  She had several miscarriages in the past and was told she had immune issues. I don't know any more details than that though. She is 32

I have also just seen on ******** that someone I worked with ages ago has had successful IVF - (?) third time. She had a previous ectopic and tubal rupture.  She is 35.

Sending you loads of luck and


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Lisse, I hope you get to realise your dream... we tried for 3 years before going to our gp's only to be told to keep trying and coming away with a prescription for folic acid.  Fast forward another 5 years and we were elated and shocked to find I was pregnant - the  euphoria didnt last long as I began to miscarry due to a previously undetected fibroid.... it directly caused the loss of our baby, but was also blamed for our years of infertility.  I had surgery to remove the fibroid and given a year to get pregnant before being 'fast tracked' for fertility treatment.  I didnt want to get to the end of the year to find something else so pushed for every test possible....it wasnt until we were referred for IUI that we were given the devastating news that hubby had a zero sperm count....and icsi via surgical sperm retrieval would be our only hope.

Our clinic refused to do the surgery and told us to go sperm donor route - but there was no money left in our pct and we'd have to wait another 10 months! We finally made it to the top of the list got a sperm donor match but hubby had been takin wellman multivitamins.

We got 4 eggs - I was 39 by the time I went through treatment, only 1 embie - and now I have a beautiful 3 year old princess sitting on my knee.

The odds may well be stacked against you - but miracles do happen - sending hugs
Sheila


----------



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you so much for sending me these replies.  You have no idea how much they have helped.

Lisse xxx


----------



## ickle_hamster (Dec 29, 2012)

Reading your posts has cheered me up so much - thank you ladies.  I'm really up and down at the moment: 5 weeks ago had the nerves burned away from round one of the joints in the bottom of my back o am still recuperating from that which has meant a dramatic increase in painkillers, forgetting to take folic acid and vitamins etc, and not being able to get to accupuncture - all in all feeling like everything I've been f=doing to get my body ready for treatment and hhopefully pregnancy has gone out of the window.  In this time I was also told that as well as chronic back pain and endometriosis, I have also developed PCOS -argh!!!  COuld anything else go wrong?!?

On the plus side we also had our consultation at St Mary's finally!!  They said they my OH sperm morphology is slightly lower than normal so they are sending us straight for IVF (they may switch to ICSI for another cycle but are happy with IVF for this one).  Had the amazing news that our PCT will fund 3 cycles!!  Am absolutely over the moon!!  Because of the endo I've got to have a twelve week course of Prostap before I can start treatment but am viewing that as an opportunity to get back on track with getting myself and my body ready and also that i can fully get all the extra drugs out of my system (at least when I stop needing them!).  Annoyingly tho, after the gap before my last being 9 weeks, this time it's been two so hoping that the mythical letter turns up in time for them to be able to organise for me to ave Prostap on day 21 otherwise it would be another 9 weeks before i get it   Suppose I'm glad it's moving but with PCOS as well as endo I just feel ike my chances are getting lower.... x


----------

